# Dexamethasone Side Effects



## Lana (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello -

My 12 year old mare has been diagnosed with dorsal displacement of the soft palate and even more recently pharyngitis. The vet put her on 1 week of 5 CCs or oral dexamethsone and then drop it to 3 CCs every other day. He did mention that a side effect of dex is laminitis - but very rarely. 

Last week my mare came up lame in both front. Vet came out and flex tested her and took x-rays. He did say that the coffin bone area was a bit puffy. The corrective action that we put us on was to shorten her toes and raise her heel and make the angel more inline with the angle of her pastern (front). And above all, no relation to the dex. 

Just before the vet and my farrier came out - another farrier briefly looked at her and said that her heels were low and the toes were too long. 

Has anyone had experiences with Dex and lameness? Or other side effects?

Thank you!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I use it sparingly because of the side effects. It can cause abortions in mares, it suppresses the immune system and can cause any light laminitis or founder to become a deadly 'sinker'. 

Therefore, I usually find a different anti-inflammatory unless I am dealing with a critical systemic over-reaction I am trying to stop (like brain or spinal swelling, severe allergic or anaphylactic reaction) or I mix it with DMSO for topical application. 

It may be a perfectly good use of it, but I am scared of the stuff as I have seen things go really bad with it. I would ask if there was a different drug or regimen that would work or would like to try something else first.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Dex has it's place, and we keep it on hand, but use it very sparingly. DO NOT EVER administer Dexamethasone if horse has a fever. The side effects are horrid.

For horses, I've used dex topically mixed w/dmso as a paint, or with furacin as a sweat. I rarely use it, though. We seem to deal with more cuts, than lameness problems.

Dex has saved my border collie's life, though. She's been rattlesnake bit 3 times (face, throat & leg)


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I have used Dex several times for skin reactions.Works great for that. I have always given the individual dose packets sprinkled in their feed 1x day.Also only have administered it for a few days{usual only 3-4},think longest ever was a 5 days.My first time having it prescribed Vet told me about potential laminitis risk,he is more cautious in prescribing to youngsters says they are more at risk??


----------



## Lana (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you all for responding! 

Cherie - I am looking to breed her in the early spring. I'm assuming that using Dex while the mare is pregnant will possibly abort the baby, but not previous to the breeding?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It can be of great benefit but it's always short term usage. Like any steroid used long term it depletes calcium, weakening the bones. Steroids need to be tapered off, not suddenly stopped. If a farrier or trimmer took too much off her heels she will be sore.


----------



## Lana (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you!
Probably should have listed her dosage. Started on 12/14 on 5 ccs of the liquid injectable (but given on her grain) for 5 days. Then 3 ccs every other day until jan 4. 
That to me does not seem like a lot- but could be wrong?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny's on some dex right now for his brain swelling. He started at 7 CCs a day for a week when I brought him home, then was dropped to 3 1/2 CCs every day for almost 2 weeks, and we're now at 3 1/2 CCs every other day. I'm not sure how much longer he'll be on it, but I haven't noticed any lameness or anything. Never taken a wrong step and I've been checking his feet every day.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

I am a little bit concerned that Dexamethasone seems to be freely available in the USA. In the UK it is only available on prescription from a vet.
Corticosteroids occur naturally and help humans and animals to remain healthy and well. Increasing the amount of corticosteroid is a way of treating a number of different conditions which cause inflammation . 
It is used to reduce inflammation and to treat a number of different diseases of the immune system. 
Benefits of being on this drug can include relief from pain, inflammation and swelling. 
But if it is not used properly and indiscriminately, it can cause some horrendous side effects which in worst case scenario, could be fatal (in humans as well as animals). When I was trained, it was drummed into me that any use of steroids needs monitoring and they can't just suddenly be stopped either.Do tell me if things are different outside ofthe UK? I am not criticising but I am just a little taken aback that you seem to be able to just buy steroids as required and treat horses with them if you think they need them.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

They are only available on Vet prescription here and are not handed out readily. My Vet lets us keep many prescription items here because we have worked with him for many years. I always call him and check with him before I use any restricted medication.

I think all of the uses described here are under Vet direction. This country is so large that Vets do not want (or have the time) to go out to ranches and give every shot or give daily medications. I used to live 75 miles from my Vet and he was the closest Vet that did any equine work. They prescribe prescription meds and leave enough with the owner to give them -- hopefully with sufficient instructions to watch carefully for side-effects.


----------



## Bluebird (Jul 20, 2011)

Cherie said:


> They are only available on Vet prescription here and are not handed out readily. My Vet lets us keep many prescription items here because we have worked with him for many years. I always call him and check with him before I use any restricted medication.
> 
> I think all of the uses described here are under Vet direction. This country is so large that Vets do not want (or have the time) to go out to ranches and give every shot or give daily medications. I used to live 75 miles from my Vet and he was the closest Vet that did any equine work. They prescribe prescription meds and leave enough with the owner to give them -- hopefully with sufficient instructions to watch carefully for side-effects.


thanks for explaining. What you say makes absolute sense.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Bluebird said:


> I am a little bit concerned that Dexamethasone seems to be freely available in the USA. In the UK it is only available on prescription from a vet.
> Corticosteroids occur naturally and help humans and animals to remain healthy and well. Increasing the amount of corticosteroid is a way of treating a number of different conditions which cause inflammation .
> It is used to reduce inflammation and to treat a number of different diseases of the immune system.
> Benefits of being on this drug can include relief from pain, inflammation and swelling.
> But if it is not used properly and indiscriminately, it can cause some horrendous side effects which in worst case scenario, could be fatal (in humans as well as animals). When I was trained, it was drummed into me that any use of steroids needs monitoring and they can't just suddenly be stopped either.Do tell me if things are different outside ofthe UK? I am not criticising but I am just a little taken aback that you seem to be able to just buy steroids as required and treat horses with them if you think they need them.


LIke Cheri said, Dex is not handed out readily. We are able to keep dex on hand only due to a strong relationship with our vets that goes back many years. It's not that easy to get a bottle otherwise. As for the horrific side effects, I've seen it first hand, and it came at the hands of a vet, not owner. This vet is very good, well known, but he made a mistake one day, and didn't take the temp of the horse before giving a shot of dex. The horse had to be put down after about a week of horrible suffering. It became apparent there was nothing that could be done. 

It's a beneficial drug, but in the wrong hands, or in inexperienced hands, can be fatal. The deal I mentioned was an unfortunate mistake, but I learned do not ever give when a fever is present. Also, you have to understand how to taper off the drug. I had to do it with my border collie when a rattler bit her. It saved her life.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

I'm one person who will not use dexamethazone on my horses, due to the fact that I have a horse with Cushing's disease and a Dex test is what they use to test for Cushing's. Since my horse with the disease is prone to founder, I will not ever use Dex on him since it could cause him to founder severely. I'm not taking that chance.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, my dex is prescribed by the vet. I give him an update weekly/bi-weekly and we see how we can alter his medications. I spoke with him today and we'll be continuing the dex for a couple more weeks, but he will be taken off his bute provided he doesn't come up in pain a few days later. Communication is key, and he did tell me of the side-effects. He was actually more worried about toxicity rather than laminitis.

He'll most likely be weaned off the dex before he gets gelded. But due to his head injury, we'll have to work out a dex schedule a couple days before surgery. The anesthetics may cause inflammation, which may irritate his head injury so we'll have to try and get him as comfortable as possible and he'll be staying at the vet for the rest of the day to ensure a safe waking up.


----------

